# Manual PTO cable broke



## Bock120 (May 9, 2016)

Need some help with replacing the PTO cable on an LT2000 lawn tractor. I was wondering if there is an easy way to remove and reattach the cable to the control handle with out having to take the whole tractor apart. Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Bock120 (May 9, 2016)

Sorry, forgot the model number. #247.288851.


----------

